# The What Are You Currently Playing Thread.



## Bokracroc (May 22, 2007)

Because a half-arsed Search and a quick skim over the last three pages didn't have this topic.
What are/have you currently playing/played and talk about it.

According to the shortcut on my desktop, I've been playing the 'BigadeE5' demo over the last few hours. Once again the Russians have came through with another ogg-beat game. It's not so off-beat in terms of Genre but how've they've done the game itself. It uses "an innovative combat system called SPM (Smart Pause Mode)", which is fancy for "Pauses The Game For You At Certain Points"
This demo contains a bunch of Russian-Engrish, actual Russian and some English. You get a confusing tute thanks to the Engrish and one level. If anything, the camera takes the longest to get used to. Reviews complain about the crap camera but the problem is you. You control the whole kaboodle (makes it shit easy to get cool screenshots though).
The first time I attacked the bank I actually took it before shooting my guy in the back of the head, knocking him unco, and since I couldn't find the Gun Shop, he bled to death.
After getting the money, I found the gun shop, hired the guy standing out the front, bought a P90 and got pwned when I tried to attack the Villa head on. I killed three of their guys until I restarted the level and spotted two more on the ground, one off to the left in a nest and one or two guys on the roof.
The selection of guns is huge and the amount of detail is great! I stuck a laser on my Glock18 and when I zoomed in, there was the laser on it. My rifle had a visable bipod and scope that I chucked on too. One thing that really impressed me was that you could actually tape two clips together so you reload faster!
The only problem at the moment (I'm over the UI, the controls and camera) is that it's quite hard and you'll need luck quite abit to fire off the first shot (sometimes you'll get shocked when shot and freeze for a while) and that whenever I try to save, it crashes (I think Quicksave works).
I'll play around with the demo some more and I might actually buy it.

If you liked the new UFO games (Aftermath, Aftershock and Afterlight) or the JA series, give this a shot. Sure, it's real-time but damn! You can do some cool shit (Like rolling into a coridoor and Full-Autoing two guys with an MP5, only to roll back into cover when they shoot back).


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 22, 2007)

I've been playing Kingdom Hearts 2 for the past 2 months... I'm only about halfway through it because I can only play the storyline when my daughter is watching. She's not old enough to play yet because she cant read everything but she loves watching the story. She also loves playing the mini games like the mermaid musicals. I'm waiting for the price to go down on the new Final Fantasy (XII?) to get it.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (May 23, 2007)

I was playing Final Fantasy III on my DS, but I have managed to beat the game about a couple of days ago, though I might play it on ocassion. Now, I'm just focusing on Dungeon Siege II - Broken World, trying now to beat the Veteran difficulty. Fun stuff!


----------



## Roman_Jars (May 23, 2007)

I am playing Thunder Brigade on the pc making my own missions and blowing up the Halon empire.


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2007)

I haven't had much time to play anything...

...buuuuut... :3

Ikaruga, Rez, Vampire Savior, SFIII, Shadows Over Mystara, and WiiSports.


----------



## Sylvine (May 23, 2007)

Turok 2: Seeds of Evil - Multiplayer. 

That game totally kicks various body parts. Still. =) 

Other than that, waiting for the release of 2moons OpenBeta.

~Sylv


----------



## codewolf (May 23, 2007)

iv been playing OpenTTD, which is an open-source project which has taken on microprose's game of Transport tycoon deluxue, an oldschool game, but i feel that they have much better gameplay sometimes


----------



## Bokracroc (May 24, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> iv been playing OpenTTD, which is an open-source project which has taken on microprose's game of Transport tycoon deluxue, an oldschool game, but i feel that they have much better gameplay sometimes


Is the AI any better? Because TTD's was retarded. Built stupid track layouts everywhere, built stupid track layouts everywhere and built stupid track layouts everywhere.
Screwed you over when you tried to build trains. The easiest wya to beat them was Train Block their cargo trucks.


----------



## DJ Chrome (May 24, 2007)

Quake 4
FTW! x3
Gonna get a new graphics card too, so it'll get better ^^


----------



## DavidN (May 24, 2007)

I believe that OpenTTD's AI has been improved quite a lot, but because of the incredible stupidity of the original's AI, that's not really a difficult feat. The best bits of it are the multiplayer (if you can find some equally dull people like me) and the larger maps, not to mention the removal of the low 80-vehicle limits.

You've got me wanting to play it again now!


----------



## Option7 (May 24, 2007)

I'm not really playing anything at the moment. My sister's boyfriend stole the PS2 from where it normally is and put it upstairs, so I barely see it now. I'm just waiting to get my new PC, then I'll be on Source Forts and GMod all the time...


----------



## Bloodangel (May 24, 2007)

Yesterday, it was WoW.
Today, it's WoW.
Tommorow, it'll be WoW.
Next week, it'll be more WoW.
Next month, it'll be Guitar Hero, 'cause my WoW time cards expire.
I have a problem. Damn Blizzard.


----------



## codewolf (May 24, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> You've got me wanting to play it again now!


haha my mission was successful then 

tis a brilliant game tho


----------



## psion (May 24, 2007)

Currently playing the Maelstorm multiplayer demo (well "I" think it's a decent game,) C&C3 (I couldn't resist sticking it to Joe Kuncan's character one more time despite the lack of deep strategy the game has,) DoW: Dark Crusade, and some HL: Source multiplayer carnage while I wait for BioShock and some Hellgate: London to come out (since Starcraft 2 is ages away anyway.)


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 24, 2007)

Right now, here's what I have on my plate:

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles on my Gamecube
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars on my PC
T.W.I.N.E. on my N64
Guitar Hero I/II on my PS2


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2007)

The original Doom, but ported to a fully-3D environment. Guitar Hero II on my PS2.


----------



## Novem-Fatali (May 24, 2007)

Dawn of War, God of War 2 (That game is sick... In a good way!), guitar Hero 1+2 and Oblivion/Shivering Isles


----------



## Rhainor (May 24, 2007)

Lot of "Frets on Fire" (freeware PC version of Guitar Hero), and I need to work on completing my Oblivion side-quests.

And since my broadband's getting installed tomorrow, I'll probably be playing a fair amount of Unreal Tournament (classic and 2004)


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2007)

Gauntlet: Dark Legacy

all day today, and probably for a while. I'm determined to get all the secret characters and play the game with them >3


Yeah I know I'm really bored  shut up. I like Gauntlet, its an awesome game.


BLUE WIZARD, HAS GAINED A LEVEL!
BLUR WIZARD, HAS THE THUNDER HAMMER!!!
BLUE WIZARD HAS LIGHTNING BREATH!

USE MAGIC TO KILL DEATH!!! *looks* no potions.. S&%^ RUN AWAY!!!! *runs away making Zoidberg noises*


----------



## Darksilver (May 25, 2007)

Front Mission 4...addicted to it right now >.>
And Chrono Cross being emulated on my pc...its a piece of junk, so it barely runs stuff like Quake 4 -.-;


----------



## mayathehedgehog (May 25, 2007)

I'm playing Pokemon Pearl at the moment, and sometimes Second Life (although I'm not sure if sitting in a camping chair for five hours counts as playing it...)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 25, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Gauntlet: Dark Legacy
> 
> all day today, and probably for a while. I'm determined to get all the secret characters and play the game with them >3
> 
> ...



The memories this brings back of the original Gauntlet....

BLUE WIZARD IS ABOUT TO DIE!

lol


----------



## Magica (May 25, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.  I still want to mess around a bit before I go to Ganondorf's castle.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 26, 2007)

I bought myself True Crime: New York City yesterday. It's hold peopling and smashing their faces into cars.


----------



## Evangeline (May 27, 2007)

Currently playing Crackdown, with a bit of the H3 Beta just to laugh my ass off when I hear all the other players trash talk.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 28, 2007)

Trying to get Carmageddon 2 working properly.


----------



## DavidN (May 28, 2007)

Try running it (and the installer) in compatibility mode for Windows 2000 - I think that's what worked for me.


----------



## Project_X (May 28, 2007)

I have four projects going:
The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)
Red Steel [Beat the game but it doen't say 100%] (Wii)

Megaman Battle Network 4: Red Sun (GBA)
Comix Zone (SEGA Mega Drive)


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Try running it (and the installer) in compatibility mode for Windows 2000 - I think that's what worked for me.


The game runs but looks like this:


----------



## DavidN (May 29, 2007)

Interesting! Looks like Carmageddon II by Escher. It must be something to do with the OpenGL/D3D/whichever-it-is driver that it's using, but I can't say I've ever seen that before.

It would probably work in software rendering mode, at the expense of looking dreadful.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> It would probably work in software rendering mode, at the expense of looking dreadful.


It makes it look like Carmageddon 1


----------



## DavidN (May 29, 2007)

It really does - strange to think now that that once looked amazing. Early 3D games tend not to age very well.

What I found most impressive about Carma 1 was its future-proofing - there's a /hires command line switch you can use to bump the resolution up to 640x480, a mode which very few computers would be able to run at all at the time, but which makes sure you don't have to look at the game through blurry VGA-goggles. (And the Drugs pickup used to scare the life out of me with its palette-swapping.)

(I feel a bit guilty now as most of the games on my hard drive are DOS games from the early nineties. Sorry VGA, I didn't mean it!)


----------



## InvaderPichu (May 29, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl.


----------



## Werwulf (May 29, 2007)

I'm currently playing Day of Defeat: Source quite often, currently just pubbing at an old favorate. 

I also play Battlefield 2 every now and then.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday: Prinny:can I be the hero?Today: more prinny (damn etna and her pringer X) and some Mana Khemia: student allienceTomorrow: Monster Hunter Freedom Unite..wish I had PS3 so I can play online..solo is a nono on HR 5+ missons


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 11, 2010)

uncharted 2 and street fighter here.
taking a break from demon souls, that game is nearly impossible sometimes


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 11, 2010)

Red Orchestra: Osfront 41-45, Red Orchestra: Darkest Hour, Killing Floor, Counter Strike: Source, MW2, MW1, WoW (Private Server), Team Fortress 2, Borderlands and Fallout 3 ^^. Until I beat those haha


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 11, 2010)

What the hell is up with the necromancy lately?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 11, 2010)

F.E.A.R, DiRT 2 and MGS4. 

Completed MGS4 a few days ago. God damn that game (or movie) was soo good. 

I forgot how creepy F.E.A.R could be, and DiRT 2 has been fun as hell. Although I hate the fact they removed the "Championship" game mode and that they retard-ized the vehicle setup.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 11, 2010)

mw2 and lbp some times


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2010)

Zelda: Twilight Princess (first played on Wii, but haven't seriously played it since until now)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Uncharted 2, pretty much. I've been on a break from it that spans...quite a while.


----------



## X (Jan 11, 2010)

killing floor on the PC and MW2 on the ps3


----------



## uryu788 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fallout 3 GOTY edition, WET, Dragon Age Origins


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 11, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare [Reflex]


----------



## Slade (Jan 11, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 11, 2010)

Zelda: Spirit Tracks.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 11, 2010)

Today, I finally started playing Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (thank you WiiWare!). I've finished the first two episodes.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 11, 2010)

epic necro is epic.

I've been playing Fable 2, Halo 3, MW1, Brutal Legend, and Pokemon Rescue Squad Red recently.


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 11, 2010)

Tf2, WoW and L4D2 FUCK YEA.


----------

